# Reiki



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Reiki, pronounced Ray-key is a healing art for mind, body, spirit. One becomes attuned to a source, an energy, or God, a life source, however you see it, to flow through the healer to the receiver. I practice reiki and it really helps with my anxiety and depression.

Here are a couple of sites:

International Center for Reiki Training:
http://reiki.org There's a frequently asked questions in the site.

http://www.myanxietyguide.com/Reiki_for_anxiety.html


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I've enjoyed your posts on this section OregonMommy, it's nice to have some variety. I've heard about Reiki quite alot but not really gone into depth learning about it I'm pretty lazy when it comes to reading lol. This shop I go to that sells incense, candles, gem stones and that kind of thing do a workshop in it so I heard a little from them. If you don't mind me asking how do you personally use reiki for anxiety and do you practice this regularly? I'm quite into energy work, used to be more so, and I'm trying to focus on this again because I used to feel more grounded and controlled.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Delicate said:


> I've enjoyed your posts on this section OregonMommy, it's nice to have some variety. I've heard about Reiki quite alot but not really gone into depth learning about it I'm pretty lazy when it comes to reading lol. This shop I go to that sells incense, candles, gem stones and that kind of thing do a workshop in it so I heard a little from them. If you don't mind me asking how do you personally use reiki for anxiety and do you practice this regularly? I'm quite into energy work, used to be more so, and I'm trying to focus on this again because I used to feel more grounded and controlled.


Oh, thank you for the nice comment.
First of all, to use it find some one, and do your research, who can teach it to you personally and attune you to it. Some one should be certified, and usually will teach small classes, but some may teach individuals. Be wary of some one charging too much, Reiki should not be expensive, in my opinion. In my opinion, it belongs to everyone. In fact, some people have learned to self-attune which is what Usui, who 'discovered' it, did!
Reiki is of the highest frequency, a Divine frequency, from God, or an energy, however you want to see it, it is the source of all Life. So it actually has an intelligence. You can use it for anything & everything.
I've used it when I'm nervous and it has a calming effect, and it can release a lot of negative emotions, and can also be used for protection. I've used it before an anxiety-provoking event, and I've even used it for my children from tummy aches to concentrating on schoolwork to protection.
There are some specific ways to tap into it, there are three levels as you may know, and I've gone through all three levels. The second level helps you tap into a specific way of dealing with mental and emotional issues.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

It sounds really interesting, it kind of compliments the way I think about things which is why I'm drawn to that kind of practice. Thanks for going into details I'm gonna look it up a bit more when I get a chance.


----------



## reikialchemy (Nov 13, 2014)

*Reiki to the rescue!*

I wish more people knew of the effectiveness of Reiki for all kinds of anxiety issues. I practice and teach Reiki and I've seen amazing results in clients who struggle with anxiety and stress-related problems. Reiki helps to reconnect you to your true self, which is beyond the physical body. I've seen that whenever someone experiences themself in this way they immediately relax and let go into life's mystery. When you experience your deeper connection to everything problems melt away easily. Once you've accessed these deeper layers of your self you're able to carry the experience of your expanded self into everyday life. This is what many clients have reported and I myself have experienced this too. For me Reiki is an amazing tool to help us to relax, de-stress and reconnect to life. I recommend it to anyone. It is always helpful.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Although you have to decide yourself what to do I just want to say be careful with the dangers of reiki out of concern. I have seen the effects myself and through others. The danger is that you open yourself to forces unknown wich effect and influence your mind. You get in a trance and let these forces take over. I have come to known any other spirit than God's spirit can truelly heal your body/mind. Only the good and pure Holy Spirit is able to heal through God. Not through ourselves or any other entity/spirit. Have you ever felt the Holy Spirit? Still, you have free will to make your own choices, I am just sharing my experiences


----------

